# Best Bazooka ?



## Mudshark

Seems the only major difference with many bazookas on the market is the original price. Comparing say a Columbia bazooka, are there thoughts on the best bazooka to buy?
:hammer:


----------



## Bevelation

The only way to know is to try one out yourself, which isn't very convenient sometimes.

With that said, the best bazooka.......is no bazooka at all. heeheehee


----------



## A+ Texture LLC

As I said to a similar question. Get the ones that look cooler. I went with Columbia. But if I get another set I'll probably try Tapetech, I'm just not thrilled with their color. The cooler they look the cooler you look. I look so cool.


----------



## brdn_drywall

columbia makes a fine made in canada taper  and still use it as a back up to my made in the u.s.a. tape tech taper but for me it is just that a back up.
Don't get me wrong I'm a proud canadian and buy canadian as much as possible but like to use the best running stuff out there.


----------



## Whitey97

Canada actually produces products? That's not what they said on South Park!


----------



## brdn_drywall

hey ****** take off eh!


----------



## A+ Texture LLC

*Blame canada*

Yeah, I like that song. :whistling2:Blame Canada, Blame Canada:whistling2: Good Times.


----------



## Whitey97

eh! Canada's on strike! from what? I dunno......

hey buddy, I'm not your buddy, friend. You're not my friend, guy. you're not my guy, buddy.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC

I'm not your buddy. LOL My favorite show. Jimmy on steroids, priceless.


----------



## Whitey97

That is a good one! "I've got to keep shipments secure" "Jimmy, Timmy, Timmy, Timmy,Timmy, TIMMY, JIMMY!" "yes, Jimmy Valmur, mmkay"


----------



## A+ Texture LLC

Stewoids. st st steroids but arent they bad for you? Yeah shor but these ones are new they dont show up in a ewin test.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC

"chicken and ham, chicken and ham everybody clap your hands, chicken and ham chicken and ham" "ok pup I got a sweet dose of murder for ya, uhh he's gone, oh well, lets muder one of these other dogs."


----------



## Whitey97

"Who is the ****"


----------



## hwndrywlr

Mudshark said:


> Seems the only major difference with many bazookas on the market is the original price. Comparing say a Columbia bazooka, are there thoughts on the best bazooka to buy?
> 
> Is this the best?
> http://www.all-wall.com/acatalog/Columbia_Automatic_Taper2.php
> :hammer:


I have a columbia and tape tech and very rarely use the tape tech.The only time it gets used is when I have 2 houses going at once and I send someone else to string it.They get the tape tech.


----------



## Whitey97

oh yeah, back to the thread.... I use a TapeTech, never went wrong with it. I also have an old ass set of Tapeworms, but those are older than I am!


----------



## MudMonkey

I prefer the tapetech!


----------



## wrenchmonkey4

New columbia battle hardened looks sweeeeeeeeet! But its too early for reviews
tapetech is the standard for some reason, i mean there has to be one..... Right?
Tape master looks like a tapetech but boasts triple hardened anodized parts

so my answer is- i dunno


----------



## PrecisionTaping

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> New columbia battle hardened looks sweeeeeeeeet! But its too early for reviews
> tapetech is the standard for some reason, i mean there has to be one..... Right?
> Tape master looks like a tapetech but boasts triple hardened anodized parts
> 
> so my answer is- i dunno


have to be one what? Review on the hardened?
There's a few of us on this site that have them bro.


----------



## wrenchmonkey4

PrecisionTaping said:


> have to be one what? Review on the hardened?
> There's a few of us on this site that have them bro.


Im saying the new columbia battle hardened black anodized tube hasnt been out long enough to give a review on their durrability (Im sure they feild tested it but until I get feedback from my customers I dont have an opinion- Looks sweet though)

"there has to be one (a reason)" refers to tapetech being the standard (most popular tube out there)

Re-read the comment- it may make more sense to you now, bro


----------



## PrecisionTaping

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> Im saying the new columbia battle hardened black anodized tube hasnt been out long enough to give a review on their durrability (Im sure they feild tested it but until I get feedback from my customers I dont have an opinion- Looks sweet though)
> 
> "there has to be one (a reason)" refers to tapetech being the standard (most popular tube out there)
> 
> Re-read the comment- it may make more sense to you now, bro


Oh okay. I see what you're saying. Well although the hardened havent been out that long, i can testify to the durability of the finish. At first i thought the black was going to fade, but to my astonishment it hasnt one bit! Still looks brand new.

As for tapetech being the industry standard?...i dont know...


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Oh okay. I see what you're saying. Well although the hardened havent been out that long, i can testify to the durability of the finish. At first i thought the black was going to fade, but to my astonishment it hasnt one bit! Still looks brand new.
> 
> As for tapetech being the industry standard?...i dont know...


Well of coarse it's not going to fade, and still look brand new if you keep it in your closet:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN

2buckcanuck said:


> Well of coarse it's not going to fade, and still look brand new if you keep it in your closet:thumbup:
> That is just what i was thinking!
> Sorry PT but u said u only use the homax:yes:


----------



## Mudshark

Looks like it is pick on PT week.

Has the Columbia Hardened been around long enough to even know if it will fade? :blink:


----------



## VANMAN

Mudshark said:


> Looks like it is pick on PT week.
> 
> Has the Columbia Hardened been around long enough to even know if it will fade? :blink:


 Its not pick on Moose boy! Sorry i mean PT!
But in his threads before he says he doesn't use a gun no more he only uses the Homax!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark

Well I guess its like 2buck says then - Its not going to fade if it stays in the closet. 

BTW - has Moose Boy come out of the closet?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Haha! I actually haven't even used my homax in over 2 months. I've been using the super taper. Its awesome!


----------



## VANMAN

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! I actually haven't even used my homax in over 2 months. I've been using the super taper. Its awesome!


 PT r u sure?
U tellin me u have went from a Bazooka 2 a Homax 2 a super taper??
Come on i think u r pulling my chain!!:yes:


----------



## Mudshark

Pretty soon he will be putting tapes on with mud tube and applicators. Very versatile that PT


----------



## Newagestucco

columbia taper very good just bought a new one last year 
premiere taper i had one 16 years ago it was good
my first columbia taper i got new over 2o years ago

looking for one more new one maybe blue line or harden


----------



## DLSdrywall

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! I actually haven't even used my homax in over 2 months. I've been using the super taper. Its awesome!


Pt go buy a can am 3" flusher and flush your angles without rolling them ( i never roll) the speed that it's done and the quality will amaze you:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

DLSdrywall said:


> Pt go buy a can am 3" flusher and flush your angles without rolling them ( i never roll) the speed that it's done and the quality will amaze you:yes:


I'll give it a shot bro!
I already have can am flushers.
I've never tried flushing without rolling...
Would it still work okay with FibaFuse? That's all I'm really using now.


----------



## sdrdrywall

I've been running the hardened taper for 18 months hard the finish is perfect hard as nails still looks new. Id buy another in a heartbeat:thumbsup:.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

sdrdrywall said:


> I've been running the hardened taper for 18 months hard the finish is perfect hard as nails still looks new. Id buy another in a heartbeat:thumbsup:.


Well I've been using mine fulltime for the last two months now.
I'm starting to put some mileage on it! lol.
Works awesome with the FibaFuse! So fast!
It doesn't have nearly as much usage as yours does but likewise mine still looks new. :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> I'll give it a shot bro!
> I already have can am flushers.
> I've never tried flushing without rolling...
> Would it still work okay with FibaFuse? That's all I'm really using now.


Tried in current house to run a 3" flusher over the fuse, thinking it would work, but it was bad. Easy to figure out if you think about it. On paper tape, the mud will push out from under neath the tape, but with the fuse, the mud fills the tape. So your zook would half to apply twice the amount of mud.

Plus DLS should buy a roller:yes:

Guys think their saving time without one but their not. Sure the tin heads will run over the angle tapes, and wipe them out, But it takes a lot of passes. You always half to start from the middle, go one way, then back the other way, then back again,back the other way again, then something don't look right, so you run it again, then notice a air bubble/dry spot, so run it again....oppps my tape just ran off crooked etc

With roller, start in the middle, go one way, back the other, then flush in ONE pass.......faster:yes:


----------



## gazman

2Buck, any more news on your new zook?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> 2Buck, any more news on your new zook?


In Canuck terms, winter fund saved up, 40% down on the zook

Which means I could get it, but since I'm a mean old grumpy S.O.B in the real world, who don't take chit from no one. My potential to get fired in the winter goes up substantially, since theres more tapers sitting. Plus I'm on warning #15 to quit smoking in the houses:whistling2:

2bjr is itching to get it more than me, since he runs the zook 80% of the time now. Which could be another reason I'm taking my time, I'm not going to let him touch the new zook, which means I will get stuck running it:blink:

Guess the thrill of getting new tools fades as you age. 20 years ago I would of quit drinking for a few months, brown bagged lunches and so on to save up to get the zook. Now the thrill is gone, and the trade is just......boring

Plus the longer it sits in my supply guys office, the more brownie points I get with him (and maybe Aaron). I did the same with the tapepro compound tube. A lot of tapers seen it and wanted it, which rewarded me free repairs and minor tools:thumbup:


----------



## DLSdrywall

2buckcanuck said:


> Tried in current house to run a 3" flusher over the fuse, thinking it would work, but it was bad. Easy to figure out if you think about it. On paper tape, the mud will push out from under neath the tape, but with the fuse, the mud fills the tape. So your zook would half to apply twice the amount of mud.
> 
> Plus DLS should buy a roller:yes:
> 
> Guys think their saving time without one but their not. Sure the tin heads will run over the angle tapes, and wipe them out, But it takes a lot of passes. You always half to start from the middle, go one way, then back the other way, then back again,back the other way again, then something don't look right, so you run it again, then notice a air bubble/dry spot, so run it again....oppps my tape just ran off crooked etc
> 
> With roller, start in the middle, go one way, back the other, then flush in ONE pass.......faster:yes:


I'm not going to say that dosen't happen lol i run my angles twice i hang my tape in a room then flush, since i'm by myself i find laying out tape, rolling it then flushing it is too much for me by myself. I would change after someone that will remain nameless shows me how to use the zook, then i will roll and flush:yes:


----------



## DLSdrywall

So i got this phone call today a DWC and says i have a job for you but you need a crew. I'm like what is it? he says it's a house, a big one i'm like okay i'll tape it myself he laughed. So i said whats funny he said how long would it take you to tape 300,000 sf ft of board i'm like in a house me old partner and i taped 50 000 and that was a mansion. He said it was a prince of iran, on the bridle path in t.o For those that don't know the bridal path is where the super rich live in toronto. So i automatically thought of 2 buck, and jr, and any other tradesmen i can gather up lol. It's all up in the air the price has to be right 4 floors, 40,00 linear ft of round bead. Like i told him i have to see it to believe it any takers?:blink:


----------



## Philma Crevices

DLSdrywall said:


> So i got this phone call today a DWC and says i have a job for you but you need a crew. I'm like what is it? he says it's a house, a big one i'm like okay i'll tape it myself he laughed. So i said whats funny he said how long would it take you to tape 300,000 sf ft of board i'm like in a house me old partner and i taped 50 000 and that was a mansion. He said it was a prince of iran, on the bridle path in t.o For those that don't know the bridal path is where the super rich live in toronto. So i automatically thought of 2 buck, and jr, and any other tradesmen i can gather up lol. It's all up in the air the price has to be right 4 floors, 40,00 linear ft of round bead. Like i told him i have to see it to believe it any takers?:blink:


 umm... 300k ft is something like 6000 12' shts? If that's right holy hell man! Thinking on the comercial side I'd have a crew of 8+, but... comercial is blow n go, in your case ceilings and I'm sure tons of tricked out bead work. All I can say is Good Luck, we're all cheering for ya :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

DLSdrywall said:


> So i got this phone call today a DWC and says i have a job for you but you need a crew. I'm like what is it? he says it's a house, a big one i'm like okay i'll tape it myself he laughed. So i said whats funny he said how long would it take you to tape 300,000 sf ft of board i'm like in a house me old partner and i taped 50 000 and that was a mansion. He said it was a prince of iran, on the bridle path in t.o For those that don't know the bridal path is where the super rich live in toronto. So i automatically thought of 2 buck, and jr, and any other tradesmen i can gather up lol. It's all up in the air the price has to be right 4 floors, 40,00 linear ft of round bead. Like i told him i have to see it to believe it any takers?:blink:


When is it suppose to be ready

I will know more tomorrow. Things are suppose to be slowing down a bit, but that don't mean for 2bjr and I. Can't make no promises, if theres important jobs coming, then the DWC will be pissed if we took off. You know how it goes, if there's regular stuff to do, and it helps them to keep some of their other regulars busy, they don't mind,,,,,, as long as you come back. But if he goes so and so builder has a house.................

Plus I half to run it by jr also, he might not want to be away from his new women. In some ways I'm not keen on it, but if the money is right, you know this DWC's money is good, and there's a cheap hotel near by............ Then you better PM me more information:yes:


----------



## moore

DLSdrywall said:


> So i got this phone call today a DWC and says i have a job for you but you need a crew. I'm like what is it? he says it's a house, a big one i'm like okay i'll tape it myself he laughed. So i said whats funny he said how long would it take you to tape 300,000 sf ft of board i'm like in a house me old partner and i taped 50 000 and that was a mansion. He said it was a prince of iran, on the bridle path in t.o For those that don't know the bridal path is where the super rich live in toronto. So i automatically thought of 2 buck, and jr, and any other tradesmen i can gather up lol. It's all up in the air the price has to be right 4 floors, 40,00 linear ft of round bead. Like i told him i have to see it to believe it any takers?:blink:


Is he in a rush? I can have it finished out by April ..:yes:


----------



## DLSdrywall

2buckcanuck said:


> When is it suppose to be ready
> 
> I will know more tomorrow. Things are suppose to be slowing down a bit, but that don't mean for 2bjr and I. Can't make no promises, if theres important jobs coming, then the DWC will be pissed if we took off. You know how it goes, if there's regular stuff to do, and it helps them to keep some of their other regulars busy, they don't mind,,,,,, as long as you come back. But if he goes so and so builder has a house.................
> 
> Plus I half to run it by jr also, he might not want to be away from his new women. In some ways I'm not keen on it, but if the money is right, you know this DWC's money is good, and there's a cheap hotel near by............ Then you better PM me more information:yes:


You can tell 2bjr his woman can stay with me It's being insulated right now. Same here i can't promise the job even exist lol in my experience DWC always say they have this job...but really they just bid it out. I have to see the job gonna take pictures/video so you can see what your up against


----------



## gazman

Any updates on this home DLS. I want to see some pics.:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

the best Zookstaz are the Headliners that have been around for many years, the one that the Local Supply company won't rip you for parts, that is the best Bazooka in my mind....


----------

